# Heroes Reborn



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I've been seeing ads. Anybody know anything about it?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Yep.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=514937


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

With Tim Kring involved, there is no chance I will watch this.

He had his first chance with Heroes, and he failed miserably at the end of Season 1. Great show, solid "A", with a "D-" finale. And downhill from there.

Then this past year, he was half of the team that created "Dig" on USA. Almost identical process... a show that starts strong, has an interesting premise, and then just falls flat when it's time to end.

He clearly can come up with, and put together, a really interesting series. He just doesn't know how to end them. And sadly, that's where the money shot is.

I'll never watch anything he does again. Two chances is all anyone gets.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

astrohip said:


> With Tim Kring involved, there is no chance I will watch this.
> 
> He had his first chance with Heroes, and he failed miserably at the end of Season 1. Great show, solid "A", with a "D-" finale. And downhill from there.
> ...


I thought he wanted it to be a one season show, but the execs saw the high ratings and pressured him to change the ending and carry it on to a 2nd season


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

jamesl said:


> I thought he wanted it to be a one season show, but the execs saw the high ratings and pressured him to change the ending and carry it on to a 2nd season


Actually, my understanding was he always wanted a multi-season show, but he wanted each season to feature an entirely new cast. Then that changed for some reason: I always thought it was the network executives pressuring him to keep the same cast, but Wikipedia says "his motivation changed when he realized how popular the original cast was with audiences".

In any event, I think that became the downfall of the show. He built some really powerful characters...too powerful. Spoilers in case someone wants to watch the original still:


Spoiler



As Hiro mastered his time travel abilities, it would become a simple matter of "Hiro can solve every problem just by time travelling", so instead he became this blundering idiot who never could master his skill. Peter's skill was pretty powerful too, so that had some similar "he cant control it" stuff, and then since it was so powerful, didn't they had the bad guy steal his abilities, so he was powerless for some time? I don't recall anymore



Anyway, it would have been great to build up these characters who become powerful, save the world at the end of the season, and then we start over with some new characters next season, learning about their powers, mastering their skills, solving a different crisis. But he didn't go that way.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

That's why every time I hear that the original cast may be in this one, I get more likely to not try it. Or try it but not pay that much attention.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

From what I've seen so far, it looks like there will only be 2 or 3 of the original cast members in the reboot. Masi Oka (aka Hiro Nakamura) and Jack Coleman (Claire Bennett's father) are among the ones that are returning. Here's an excerpt of the show description:



> The saga behind the 2006 breakout series "Heroes" will continue this fall as creator Tim Kring returns to the fold and develops new layers to his original superhero concept.
> 
> This highly anticipated 13-episode event series will reconnect with the basic elements of the show's first season, where ordinary people were waking up to the fact that they had extraordinary abilities.
> 
> ...


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> From what I've seen so far, it looks like there will only be 2 or 3 of the original cast members in the reboot. Masi Oka (aka Hiro Nakamura) and Jack Coleman (Claire Bennett's father) are among the ones that are returning. Here's an excerpt of the show description:


So perhaps this is Tim Kring taking a stab at what he originally intended to do with season 2.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

If Hayden is in it, I'd watch. Otherwise, pass.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't know if I have it in me to try this out since they burned us so bad on the last go round.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

I was late to watch the original series but it was pretty damn good. I look forward to this.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Season 1 was awesome. After that, big bag o suck.

I wonder where they'll start with this one? Redo season 1 or take up where they left off before? I'll give it a try but don't hold out much hope.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Season 1 was awesome. After that, big bag o suck.
> 
> I wonder where they'll start with this one? Redo season 1 or take up where they left off before? I'll give it a try but don't hold out much hope.


I'm thinking more or less simultaneous timeline, just having other's discover their powers at the same time. As I recall, I think we knew that HRG (Mr Bennet) was involved with other heroes beyond the ones featured in the original series (correct?), so he could easily fit in that way. Not sure how Hiro would fit in.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I find it hard to believe that it was 2006! I'm it, at least to start with, but we'll have to see where this will go.


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

If Chuck is in it I'm in.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

mr.unnatural said:


> From what I've seen so far, it looks like there will only be 2 or 3 of the original cast members in the reboot. Masi Oka (aka Hiro Nakamura) and Jack Coleman (Claire Bennett's father) are among the ones that are returning. Here's an excerpt of the show description:


and
Sendhil Ramamurthy - Mohinder
Noah Gray-Cabey - Micah
Greg Grunberg - Parkman
Jimmy Jean-Louis - the Haitian


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Here are some who aren't coming back, according to Entertainment Weekly:
Hayden Panettiere (Claire)
Ali Larter (Niki)
Adrian Pasdar (Nathan)
Milo Ventimiglia (Peter)
Zachary Quinto (Sylar)


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

That Don Guy said:


> Here are some who aren't coming back, according to Entertainment Weekly:
> Hayden Panettiere (Claire)
> Ali Larter (Niki)
> Adrian Pasdar (Nathan)
> ...


The people who are back have already been named here so, anyone not already named isn't back for this.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

It's not a simultaneous timeline, it is after the events of the first series. Claire showed the world that heroes exist, so this will be the aftermath of that. (A la x-men)


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

LooseWiring said:


> If Chuck is in it I'm in.


:up:

I hope they make it a little less violent this time out because my daughters (turning 13 in late fall) will definitely want to watch because of Zach.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> and
> Sendhil Ramamurthy - Mohinder
> Noah Gray-Cabey - Micah
> Greg Grunberg - Parkman
> Jimmy Jean-Louis - the Haitian


I'm in. I love Greg Grunberg and I really want to see how Micah is doing. It will be like catching up with old friends and finding they have new friends. Maybe their new friends will be interesting.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

classicX said:


> It's not a simultaneous timeline, it is after the events of the first series. Claire showed the world that heroes exist, so this will be the aftermath of that. (A la x-men)


I never watched the last season (or at least not all of it -- don't really remember if I bailed the last season or the one before that) so would someone be willing provide a brief (spoiler-tagged) summary? I started losing interest with the amnesiac-Peter-in-Ireland story line and completely tuned out when the carnival folk appeared.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

wprager said:


> I never watched the last season (or at least not all of it -- don't really remember if I bailed the last season or the one before that) so would someone be willing provide a brief (spoiler-tagged) summary? I started losing interest with the amnesiac-Peter-in-Ireland story line and completely tuned out when the carnival folk appeared.


It sounds like we jumped ship at the same time.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

danterner said:


> It sounds like we jumped ship at the same time.


Ditto! Ugh, I've never gone from so enthralled to so "meh" with a single show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Heh, every time I see this thread title I think of the gawdawful Marvel Comics event back in the 90s, when they turned four of their top books over to be rebooted by the Image Comics people. It lasted a year before they finally gave up and restored the original versions...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cybergrimes said:


> Ditto! Ugh, I've never gone from so enthralled to so "meh" with a single show.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The original run got screwed over by the writers strike. They cut season 2 in half leaving all sorts of loose ends and then never mentioned any of them again in season 3. I think they also scrwed themselves up with all the time travel. Time travel is a tricky thing to get right. Especially when they go forward because it locks them into a specific direction for the show or forces them to ignore stuff we're expecting to happen.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> The original run got screwed over by the writers strike. They cut season 2 in half leaving all sorts of loose ends and then never mentioned any of them again in season 3. I think they also scrwed themselves up with all the time travel. Time travel is a tricky thing to get right. Especially when they go forward because it locks them into a specific direction for the show or forces them to ignore stuff we're expecting to happen.


Sorry, no. Season 2 was a steaming pile of crap from the beginning.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Won't they have the same problem that the original series did, which is that they basically have to find lame excuses for Hiro to not use his powers in order to make his powers not so powerful that the entire plot makes no sense?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

eddyj said:


> Sorry, no. Season 2 was a steaming pile of crap from the beginning.


For some reason I remember the stink more than the steam.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

eddyj said:


> Sorry, no. Season 2 was a steaming pile of crap from the beginning.


I wonder how much of that had to do with the writers phoning it in because they knew they were on the verge of strike?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> Won't they have the same problem that the original series did, which is that they basically have to find lame excuses for Hiro to not use his powers in order to make his powers not so powerful that the entire plot makes no sense?


Yeah, I think they probably should have left him out of the new show. His power is so powerful that it basically makes anything that happens in the show reversable. If it was just freezing time it might not be so bad, but time travel always complicates things and screws up shows/movies.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Once the decision was made that they were doing too well to get an all new cast, the quality of the show was doomed.

And that started when Sylar got away at the end of the final episode of season 1.

Now, they have a few characters coming back now, so I'm not overly enthused, but I'll give them a chance.

-smak-


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

The trailer is out.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Here's a link...

http://www.comingsoon.net/tv/trailers/453923-the-new-heroes-reborn-trailer-is-here#


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

astrohip said:


> With Tim Kring involved, there is no chance I will watch this.
> 
> He had his first chance with Heroes, and he failed miserably at the end of Season 1. Great show, solid "A", with a "D-" finale. And downhill from there.
> 
> ...


Really? He was involved with Dig? I enjoyed that show but the last episode was a big letdown.

I plan on watching Heroes Reborn. Although I thought initially it was supposed to be a late Spring/early Summer show. But I see it starts early Autumn. On September 24th.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I am at once very excited and dreading this. Heroes (season 1) was some of my favorite television ever. But it fell so quickly, so totally.

Please don't **** it up again!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

eddyj said:


> I am at once very excited and dreading this. Heroes (season 1) was some of my favorite television ever. But it fell so quickly, so totally. Please don't **** it up again!


They have a Plan.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

danterner said:


> They have a Plan.


Damn! Doomed then.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Really? He was involved with Dig? I enjoyed that show *but the last episode was a big letdown.*


And that's why I'm out. Kring had his chances. Two of them.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Then this past year, he was half of the team that created "Dig" on USA. Almost identical process... a show that starts strong, has an interesting premise, and then just falls flat when it's time to end.


*shush please* 
I'm only halfway through Dig and so far I'm enjoying it, I have a bad feeling I won't be looking back fondly at it after I'm done.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

Season 2 came to a screeching halt with the "Hiro in Japan" storyline and never recovered. IMHO.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Season one had the most predictable ending ever. From there it went downhill fast. I tried to watch, but lost interest mid Season 3. I don't feel like they deserve another chance so soon with this show. My memory of it is too fresh to jump back in after how bad it was the first time around.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

nickels said:


> Season one had the most predictable ending ever. From there it went downhill fast. I tried to watch, but lost interest mid Season 3. I don't feel like they deserve another chance so soon with this show. My memory of it is too fresh to jump back in after how bad it was the first time around.


So soon? It's been many years since Heroes went off the air. Heck I'm actually surprised it's been nine years since the initial premiere.

EDIT: I guess the final episode was aired February 8, 2010.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

cybergrimes said:


> Ditto! Ugh, I've never gone from so enthralled to so "meh" with a single show.


 Prison Break


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just started rewatching the original on Netflix. I only ever watched the first run so it's been a long time since I've seen them. I don't remember a lot of what's going on.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I just started rewatching the original on Netflix. I only ever watched the first run so it's been a long time since I've seen them. I don't remember a lot of what's going on.


Save the cheerleader, save the world, stop watching before final ep of season one, let your imagination run wild, great show..

Keep watching finale and rest of the seasons, go bang your head against the wall while chewing on glass and standing on rusty nails.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm liking Season 2. But I'm on the "final" episode and it looks like they're going to end it with a ton of unfinished plot lines. It's like a they just never finished the second half of the season. 

Edit: Seems they do a last minute wrap up at the end of the episode.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

WOW!! I'm very pleased with the number of Heroes coming back too.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just finished Season 3. It was a bit scattered but still really good. I forgot how much I liked this show. It's p!ssing me off all over again that they canceled it. And making me more excited that it's coming back.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Tentatively looking forward to seeing Heroes come back. The trailer looks great, but trailers can be deceptive.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I don't like Chuck being a bad guy. He's such a sweetie-pie!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I'm in, but I hope it's good. The original really went downhill and clearly didn't have any sort of long term plan. 

I hope this time they have a direction.


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

busyba said:


> I don't like Chuck being a bad guy. He's such a sweetie-pie!


Remember, Noah(HRG), started as the bag guy too.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

Wonder what that was at the end to the trailer swirling around the sun or moon. It sort of reminds me of Dust from the book His Dark Materials. But I'm sure it's not.

There is a set number of episodes, so they should be able to do a good job with telling a story.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

LordKronos said:


> Actually, my understanding was he always wanted a multi-season show, but he wanted each season to feature an entirely new cast. Then that changed for some reason: I always thought it was the network executives pressuring him to keep the same cast, but Wikipedia says "his motivation changed when he realized how popular the original cast was with audiences".
> 
> In any event, I think that became the downfall of the show. He built some really powerful characters...too powerful. Spoilers in case someone wants to watch the original still:
> 
> ...


Save the cheerleader, save the world!


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I heard that the cheerleader wasn't asked back. 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

She's one of the main characters on Nashville, so she wouldn't have come back anyway. Plus her power was pretty useless. It was the most practical, in a I can live forever and never get hurt way, but it was useless for fighting bad guys. They should have had her learn karate or something, but she was mostly just the helpless girl in trouble across the entire run.

One weird thing about the original is that they learn at one point that a transfusion of her blood will heal anyone, even bring them back from the dead, but then they never use it again even when some of the main characters get seriously hurt or killed.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> They should have had her learn karate or something, but she was mostly just the helpless girl in trouble across the entire run.


Or implant her with some adamantium claws and reinforce her bones.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

john4200 said:


> Or implant her with some adamantium claws and reinforce her bones.


I thought about that too. lol

I do like the idea of making her a karate master. That would have been cool. The future Clair had a big gun. This was a big turn off for me. I like my super heroes to not use guns.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I just started rewatching the original on Netflix. I only ever watched the first run so it's been a long time since I've seen them. I don't remember a lot of what's going on.


Its on Netflix?
Oh - its Disc only - nevermind ...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

thewebgal said:


> Its on Netflix? Oh - its Disc only - nevermind ...


It streams. Just checked on my iPhone.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

thewebgal said:


> Its on Netflix?
> Oh - its Disc only - nevermind ...


It's streaming. I don't have a disc plan.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah, I started rewatching it on streaming, but got sidetracked.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah, I think they probably should have left him out of the new show. His power is so powerful that it basically makes anything that happens in the show reversable. If it was just freezing time it might not be so bad, but time travel always complicates things and screws up shows/movies.


That's Heavy!


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

They released the Dark Matters episodes to Youtube.






I believe all the chapters are on there now.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

hairyblue said:


> They released the Dark Matters episodes to Youtube.
> 
> YouTube Link: Chapter 1
> 
> I believe all the chapters are on there now.


What are the Dark Matters episodes?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

hairyblue said:


> They released the Dark Matters episodes to Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that was awesome! I knew who Hero Truther was by the second episode. I caught a small glimpse of his face and I could tell immediately. After that I could hear it in his voice even with the altering.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> What are the Dark Matters episodes?


A set up story for the Heroes Reborn show.

I watched all of them last night and like it well enough. The Cloverfield camera got a little tiring tho.

Can't wait for the show.


----------

